
Arch or FreeBSD - anfroid555
Which has a better networking stack. For large files freebsd does (Netflix uses them). What about a web crawler? Still Freebsd or doesn&#x27;t matter? Can&#x27;t find anything online comparing network stacks nd performance.<p>Thanks
======
cjbprime
You are not going to find any appreciable difference. Any obvious perf
improvements have already been ported from one to the other.

